# my 2 youngest boys



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

there partners in crime but as you can see by these pics they adore each other.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

BTW my son has chicken pox lol hence the spotty face


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwww, they well cute!!!

Poor lil lad.. chicken pox not nice. but freddie seems to be making him better! lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL -  - Fab pics.
Poor boy Chicken pox is horrible it's great he has a friend to take his mind off things.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aww puppy love, lovely pictures  x


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

really sweet pictures
hope your little lad is rid of the chicken pox soon


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

You have two very handsome lads there :smile5: hope your son,s spots soon clear up. suz


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

What fabulous pictures lol the second one in particular really did put a smile on my face. thank you.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww, great pics


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Lovely pics. Which one is the naughtiest I wonder!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely pictures! I really like the second one, FAB!

I hope your son is feeling much better soon xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Insane said:


> Lovely pics. Which one is the naughtiest I wonder!


hmmmm debatable but when there together they really do bounce of each other lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks all
kenzie is better now and back at school giving me some peace lol


----------

